# Drivers for conexant RH 56D modem



## taran00 (Aug 21, 2004)

Can anyone tell me where to get drivers for conexant RH 56D (6795)? OS is winme.


----------



## Naga (Aug 23, 2004)

Look up driverguide.com.


----------



## taran00 (Aug 23, 2004)

*does not exists !!!!!!*

Please do not assume that I havn't done search for the driver on internet. It does not exist there on "driverguide". If u think otherwise then send me the url as i am also a member of driverguide. Remember OS is winme.


----------



## rakesh_1024 (Aug 23, 2004)

www.conexant .com
Try the HSF drivers available for Win XP.


----------

